# Does it get better?



## johnnym (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems everyone in this forum has seen better days sexuality and are looking for an easy fix. I am no different. But I would like to hear from anyone who has seen an improvement and why they believe it changed. 

Most likely anyone who's happy with their sex isn't posting here. They're busy living their life. However, a few success stories might give the rest of us a reason to keep trying.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I found a new partner... My sex life is MUCH improved. This last week alone was probably better than the last year of my marriage.

C


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I post here all the time. My husband and I have been together for four years and the sex has been great! We broke the wheel on our bed recently.
We make sex a priority and except for swapping, we do nearly everything to each other in bed. We choose not to have kids and I know that will go a long way in keeping things hot.
I would not have married Mr.G if the sex was bad. Life is just too short for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I had to man up, then the sex came back..


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to tell you how wrong you are about unhappy sex here- My sex life has improved 200% since my wife cheated on me- the BEST sex is angry make-up sex!!! You'll never be able to do the things you can do out of pure anger as a posed to just being in plain 'ol love! LOL  Hell- have a good fight and bonk ur brains out-it's better and safer than cheating, and is as strange as it gets!
Mouse


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Smackdown said:


> I have to tell you how wrong you are about unhappy sex here- My sex life has improved 200% since my wife cheated on me- the BEST sex is angry make-up sex!!! You'll never be able to do the things you can do out of pure anger as a posed to just being in plain 'ol love! LOL  Hell- have a good fight and bonk ur brains out-it's better and safer than cheating, and is as strange as it gets!
> Mouse


Mouse - you are one strange dude...:smthumbup:


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

My sex life has improved just in the past month or two since I started posting/reading here and at MarriedManSexLife.

I changed me. I changed my perception of sex. I took control and responsibility for what I wanted our sex life to be and started creating it. My husband was of course eager and happy to be part of the change.  He started responding in ways that I needed (more sexually aggressive and playful). It has been great.

Now if I could just get the rest of our issues worked out as easily. LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband had a pretty boring ho hum "lights out" under the covers " 1-2 position sex life for most of our marraige. Both our faults. Between his passive nature, not speaking up about wanting/exploring more, and me being somewhat sexually repressed & too into my kids & projects, we were pretty pathetic. But we had no idea! Sex always felt amazing since we were just about starving when we had it - but lasted less than a few minutes each time. We wasted alot of good years being too backwards to make "our pleasure" a subject of conversation. 

I was SO uneducated. Not until we hit our 40's with a upsurge in MY hormones, was I awakened to what we have been missing all of these years. I started reading about sex, pleasing my husband, new positions. I found this forum in the midst of all of that. Looking for ideas to spice it up, get my husband a little more aggressive, love to explore. Kinda got hooked here, I like to share all the knowledge I gained from all my reading & we all have experieces to share. We have more sex in a week NOW than we did in a month -in the 1st 19 yrs of our marraige. 

It's never too late to get back in the sack!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

It won't get better for me until I put the replacement theory together. Played out this scenario.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

michzz said:


> It won't get better for me until I put the replacement theory together. Played out this scenario.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't know if you've heard but there's a list going around here for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Mouse - you are one strange dude...:smthumbup:


there's a whole taxonomy:

Make up sex
Break up sex
Goodbye sex
Welcome home sex
Hate sex
Quickies
Nooners
Public sex
Car sex
Motel sex
Hotel sex
Drunk sex
Exercise
Pity sex
Funeral sex
Camping sex
Spooning sex
and Tantric


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

For me it started when I quit being a nag, a debbie downer, unhappy and so darn unapproachable. That was the start of things getting better. Went from sex every couple of months to a couple times a week. Then I started working on myself. Lost weight with diet and exercise. Got new clothes, new hairstyle, started wearing heels even though I'm a homemaker, etc. That made ME happy which in turn led to more sex. Now we are at 2-4 times a week.

I'm here because I want to take it to another level and because I need help with MY insecurities. Instead of 2-4 times of missionary or me on top sex I want steamy, hot, mind blowing, multiple positions, sex.


----------

